
Mosquitoes engineered to pass down genes that would wipe out their species - tdurden
http://www.nature.com/news/mosquitoes-engineered-to-pass-down-genes-that-would-wipe-out-their-species-1.18974?WT.mc_id=FBK_NatureNews
======
greenyoda
_" Eliminating mosquitoes is more likely to alter ecosystems compared with
approaches that equip the insects with malaria resistance, Esvelt says."_

Since we don't know what effects wiping out this entire species of mosquito
might have on the other species further up the food chain whose lives may
depend on it, couldn't taking this kind of drastic action be potentially
disastrous?

